# Independent Financial Advisors in Dublin.



## biggerry (16 Jun 2004)

Anybody know of any Independent Financial Advisors in Dublin or where I could get a list of these.

The IFSRA site is still under construction, so this doesn't list these yet.


----------



## Guest (16 Jun 2004)

IFSRA will send you a list of authorised advisors and/or multi-agency intermediaries on request. They don't have it on their website at the moment. Ideally choose on that works on a flat fee and perhaps nil-commission basis in order to get the best deal on charges.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jun 2004)

Hi Big Gerry

We are considering inviting Authorised Advisors to publish information about themselves on Askaboutmoney as the information doesn't seem to exist anywhere and it is often asked for.

Brendan


----------



## biggerry (17 Jun 2004)

*Independent Financial Advisors in Dublin*

Hi Brendan,

I mailed IFSRA @ 12:50 p.m. on Wednesday and got a reply @ 15:43 p.m.  That's what I call service!!

I think it's a great idea to have some Authorised Advisors to publish information about themselves.


----------



## Su (1 Jul 2004)

*Independent Financial Advisors in Ireland*

AAs publishing info about themselves! What will you give them a 15 or a 30 second slot? 

I suggest you don't even consider compiling such a list. 

The public do require information such as a list of fee based advisors.

Giving them a list of AAs isn't going to satisfy that need. 

You have to understand that a fee based AA thinks differently to an AA. (all AAs can work on a fee basis but in my books that's not the same as a fee based intermediary). This subtle difference is crucial.

Let AAM apply necessary pressure to IFSRA so that they make provision of such a list one of their 'high level goals'.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jul 2004)

*Re: Independent Financial Advisors in Ireland*

Hi Su

That's way too subtle for me, I am afraid.

We are sending a one page sheet to AAs looking for basic information - qualifications, approach, fees etc. The replies will be published on AAM. All it will do is give the users of AAM a bit more information than is in the list provided by IFSRA/Central Bank.

Brendan


----------



## Su (6 Jul 2004)

*Brendans List*

Ahh Bren your only winding me up with all that humour. OK I'll bite just a little...

Would you personally take responsibility for the accuracy of such a list?


----------

